# N.Levis Levis Newbie



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hai guys, PV4 here from Novocastria NSW!
I'm new to reptiles in general.
Am looking to get a N.Levis Levis Smooth Knob-Tailed gecko and there's a list of questions I have that either youtube, google or forums have brought up and I'm kinda interested to know.
Thanks in advance for any answers, and sorry if it's the same old questions you read all the time but any time spent to answer my questions are greatly appreciated!

- Is desert sand a requirement? I watched a YouTube video where a guy used play sand from Bunnings - will that work ok too? Was planning on 1/2-1" of sand on the hot side and 3-4" sand on the cold side of the tank. Does that sound about right?
- My plan is to use crickets as food. I plan on feeding the crickets sliced-up carrots, some gutload-esque substance (feeding the crickets about half-hour to an hour before feeding gecko), and dusting them just prior to feeding. I pretty much plan on picking the cricket up and dropping him in the cage, and letting the levis chase him. What other methods are there for feeding him? From what I read, a levis basically wants to be fed 2 crickets every second day (the crickets being half-3/4 the size of the gecko head), is that right? Is that a good guide to be working off?
- Just say I know I'm going away for a certain period of time and I know I won't be back in time to feed the gecko.. If I recruit a friend to feed him for me, and that someone is scared crapless of crickets/bugs in gerenal and won't do it, what other food can I get that person to feed the gecko (hopefully something I can store in a pantry/fridge for a long time)? Basically a non-cricket non-mealworm meal? The only thing I can see that closely is an answer is baby food, just putting a bit on a little container and leaving the container in the tank. Would this do? Is there other foods I can use too?
- How often should I completely replace the sand out of the tank?
- If I were to use a fish tank for the enclosure (ie doesn't have any ventilation apart from the roof) would that be fine, or do I need to have a house with holes in the side?

Thanks heaps guys! Hope you guys know the answers to my questions! Looking forward to it!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 22, 2011)

Bunnings play sand is fine , its all i use now ...
Feeding crickets a slice of carrot and gut load is good , dusting every feed is not really needed , maybe every 3rd or so IMO .
I would certainly feed more than 2 per feed though , feed them 4-5 , if they take more no probs .
They will only really eat insects , crix , woodies ...
Replacing the sand is up to you , I do it a few times a year and spot clean as needed.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answers! Any knowledge on the tank? I have a fish tank at home, the mrs won't let me buy a new tank for the gecko. All the tanks at the reptile shop have ventilation about halfway up the enclosure on the side. I've seen big plastic containers used on youtube (loved the vids sydneyroosters) with holes in the side, etc. Are the vent holes in the side essential? Will my fish tank work?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 22, 2011)

patrick_vieira4 said:


> - Is desert sand a requirement? I watched a YouTube video where a guy used play sand from Bunnings - will that work ok too? Was planning on 1/2-1" of sand on the hot side and 3-4" sand on the cold side of the tank. Does that sound about right?



Red desert sand is *not* a requirement. Keepers use red desert sand as these geckos love to burrow and desert sand holds a lot better than just washed play sand.



patrick_vieira4 said:


> - My plan is to use crickets as food. I plan on feeding the crickets sliced-up carrots, some gutload-esque substance (feeding the crickets about half-hour to an hour before feeding gecko), and dusting them just prior to feeding. I pretty much plan on picking the cricket up and dropping him in the cage, and letting the levis chase him. What other methods are there for feeding him? From what I read, a levis basically wants to be fed 2 crickets every second day (the crickets being half-3/4 the size of the gecko head), is that right? Is that a good guide to be working off?



Crickets don't just eat carrots; carrots are used to provide moisture/water. There's a variety of things you can feed crickets such as oats, dry dog food, fish flakes etc. I just mix gut load in with their food instead of gut loading the crickets at feed time. As for methods of feeding, just toss the live crickets into the enclosure (at night) and the gecko will hunt them down which is actually pretty entertaining to watch. Feed them 4-5 crickets not 2, dusting every 3rd feed or so.



patrick_vieira4 said:


> - Just say I know I'm going away for a certain period of time and I know I won't be back in time to feed the gecko.. If I recruit a friend to feed him for me, and that someone is scared crapless of crickets/bugs in gerenal and won't do it, what other food can I get that person to feed the gecko (hopefully something I can store in a pantry/fridge for a long time)? Basically a non-cricket non-mealworm meal? The only thing I can see that closely is an answer is baby food, just putting a bit on a little container and leaving the container in the tank. Would this do? Is there other foods I can use too?



Geckos are insectivorous (insect eaters), and can not be fed baby food...



patrick_vieira4 said:


> - How often should I completely replace the sand out of the tank?



It is not overly important; as long as you clean the droppings etc. regularly, replace the sand every 3 months or so.



patrick_vieira4 said:


> - If I were to use a fish tank for the enclosure (ie doesn't have any ventilation apart from the roof) would that be fine, or do I need to have a house with holes in the side?



You need to have ventilation. If the roof is open or has holes then that is fine.


----------



## Jen (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, I have my pair of levis in an enclosure with ventilation along the front, and the entire top is open. I used to keep them in fish tanks with no problem, as long as they have the correct heating. As for crickets, try also feeding them (the crickets) a hand full of dog biscuits or rat/mouse cubes. I personally prefer to feed my gex roaches, after I over came my phobia I have found they are a much better food source. Not only are they basic to keep and breed where crix are a bit temperamental (and expensive if you are not breeding), I found that the gex had some trouble catching them if i didn't break off legs. 
I use Bunnings play sand and my hides are terracotta pot bases with a doorway cut in the side.
Mist enclosure regularly and keep the deep side moist.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Pat  Welcome & Good luck on choosing your new family members be sure to post some pics for us when you do


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the answers. Just these little refinements to my knowledge alone make me feel heaps better and more ready to get one!
As another question - at what age (weeks, or months) do N.Levis Levis usually get sold? What's a good age to pick one up at? Is there an age that is considered too old to make the gecko become familiar with you and respond to your level of care?
I'm just imagining some expert-breeder/keeper/enthusiast selling off a gecko which is too used to be treated by an expert, then not respond to a noob trying to look after him. Is that ever a problem? They become too reliant on the luxury, expert care and don't respond to a noob looking after it?


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 22, 2011)

Pat , levis will / can be sold at any age , I tend to sell hatchlings at around 2-3 weeks once they are eating well .
I am not sure they respond to keepers , they do respond to food though.
Levis are generally a look and don't touch kind of reptile any way , so as long as they get heat , food and a mist of water they will be fine.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for all your answers guys! My licence comes in a week or two, then I'll be looking into setups etc. 
Is this the wrong time of year to be looking at buying Levis?


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 22, 2011)

patrick_vieira4 said:


> Sweet, thanks for all your answers guys! My licence comes in a week or two, then I'll be looking into setups etc.
> Is this the wrong time of year to be looking at buying Levis?



Most breeders will only just be thinking of warming up their adults , so give it a month or two before you start seeing lots of hatchos for sale


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheers guys. So keen to start my little family! If any of you guys out there have some nice hatchies coming through, keep me in mind!

As another question, I understand N.levis levis, N.levis occidentalis & N.levis pilbarensis are all subspecies. Is there any different care requirements for these three, or are they all taken care of the same? Is literally the only difference just how these guys look, or does each have their own care requirements?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 23, 2011)

They are all extremely similar so the care requirements to my knowledge are the same. These are currently classed as subspecies but it came up in the thread "Underwoodisaurus or Nephrurus" that these may actually be more valid as species, just because I thought you might be interested. 

Some people might be selling 6 month animals now that they held back but which didn't turn out what they wanted.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 23, 2011)

Exciting times ahead Pat lots of people are getting into geckos for the ease of care and minimal costs to house,heat,feed a great animal to have and work with a project of your own if breeding is something you might try down the road. 

I'd like to suugest another gecko for you to look at either now or later is the Spiny-Tail Gecko - Strophurus Ciliaris. This animal is viewable during the day sitting on or under a branch,....I don't breed these yet but they are becoming one of my fave'sView attachment 210530
View attachment 210531
View attachment 210532
View attachment 210533
View attachment 210534
View attachment 210535
View attachment 210536


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice shots Brett, they are definitely a great gecko to keep/watch.
Have you been able to sex yours yet?


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 23, 2011)

patrick_vieira4 said:


> I've seen big plastic containers used on youtube (loved the vids sydneyroosters) with holes in the side, etc. Are the vent holes in the side essential? Will my fish tank work?



I was just about to send you a PM to see if you were talking about my video  Thanks. I have just put some up of my new knobbies, and im going to make some more i a few hours.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 24, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> I was just about to send you a PM to see if you were talking about my video  Thanks. I have just put some up of my new knobbies, and im going to make some more i a few hours.



Sweet, I'll check it out! I subbed to your feed the other day - deadset loved the videos! 
How are your guys going? Does the new male like you yet?

Smithers thanks for the idea! When (and I say when because I know it's going to happen) my gecko obsession stretches past 1 gecko, I'll def look into spiny-tails!

I got permission from the mrs last night, so will be looking at buying my setup this week! Then will wait a week or two for my licence to come through, then sit tight for a knob-tailed for sale! Keen as!


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah he is going well, i made a video and put it up last night. And ill make one of the pygmy beardies when i can be bothered


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Yeah he is going well, i made a video and put it up last night. And ill make one of the pygmy beardies when i can be bothered



Kool Vid Ben  Each time I see the females markings I drool they are very nice n dark sharp edged and When your sick of her


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Kool Vid Ben  Each time I see the females markings I drool they are very nice n dark sharp edged and When your sick of her



When or if ill let you know. In 6 months time if i find out she is a he, i might sell her//him but i would probably end up keeping it


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just one more question.. 
You guys are saying I should dust the crickets every 3rd feed, and that every time I feed the gecko I feed it 4-5 crickets. By every third feed, do you guys mean every third cricket or do you mean every third time I feed it the 4-5 crix I dust all of them?
thanks!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

The latter, every third time you feed dust all.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Another *question..
What do you guys do in terms of heating at what times of day? Some people switch the power of heat pads off at night then turn on in the morning agian, some leave on 24/7, etc. Is there a golden rule I should be working off, or whatever goes really?

Just purchased my setup (haven't put the sand in yet). If all goes to plan, my levis will be on it's way Wednesday! Can't explain how keen I am!






Looks like the levis is on it's way tomorrow! FAJEBTRFBGDJBF! Get keen! Pics and hopefully vids galore when I get him!



patrick_vieira4 said:


> Looks like the levis is on it's way tomorrow! FAJEBTRFBGDJBF! Get keen! Pics and hopefully vids galore when I get him!



Picked up my boy last night! Will post pics up etc when I get around to it..
When I went to sleep he was chilling above the heat mat, when I woke up he was in a similar position. But I noticed a nice little burrow he had made last night in a different place in his tank too 
Looking forward to this exciting new addition to the family!


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Another question for y'all..
When you drop a cricket in the enclosure with the gecko, are you meant to spend the time & wait to watch him eat the cricket, making sure he eats? 
I seem to remember reading somewhere not to leave the crickets in the enclosure as they might burrow and you'll never find them again, or they might drop babies in there etc. 
So far I haven't left eyeshot of the cricket when I've put him in, making sure he doesn't disappear until eaten, is that what everyone does?
Also, how long does everyone wait before saying "ok, the gecko isn't going to eat today"? Should they be pretty responsive, on the hunt, the moment they see the cricket? Or do people leave the cricket in for a while, and the gecko might become keen after a few minutes?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 29, 2011)

How old is it Patrick?


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 29, 2011)

6 months. Got him a couple of days ago..


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice  congrats, the addiction begins mate..!

Just toss 4 or 5 crickets in there late at night. He might hunt them down as soon as you drop them in, otherwise just leave them in there and they will almost certainly be gone by morning.

There's no harm in leaving the crickets in there; I've never had a problem with crickets burrowing and breeding etc. nor have I heard of any one else with this problem.

If he doesn't go for them straight away, don't worry too much as he's most probably still settling in. Try not to annoy/watch him too much over the next few days or so.

And lastly, post some pics!


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheers for the info!

In the Knobtail pictures thread I've put a few pics of him!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats Pat  I tend to repeat this for every newbie to geckos, get yourself a copy of Keeping Australian Geckos by Rob Porter. This book covers Introduction, housing, Nutrition, Breeding, Hygiene & Health. Then gives you a run down on 15 species of Geckos with pics and info on care. All this for 20 bucks Bargain


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Congrats Pat  I tend to repeat this for every newbie to geckos, get yourself a copy of Keeping Australian Geckos by Rob Porter. This book covers Introduction, housing, Nutrition, Breeding, Hygiene & Health. Then gives you a run down on 15 species of Geckos with pics and info on care. All this for 20 bucks Bargain



Cheers mate. I've actually got that book on the way, ordered it the day I got him!
It's been a week since I brought Spoonch home - he's noticeably warming up to the place now. He gets out of his hides every night and assesses the scene, last night I actually witnessed him eating for the first time which was amazing - he hunted the crix down one by one and freaking smashed them! Whoever reckons it's not entertaining and completely amazing to watch them hunt their food, they're full of crap.
Little pic of my man:





EDIT: Also, just as a question for you experienced guys out there - at what age/what size gecko do you change the size of the crickets you feed them? As in, as a general rule how old are they before you go from pinhead to small to medium to large (I'm feeding mine small at the moment, he's 6 months old - is that wrong?)?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

At that age you could probably move up to mediums generally the rule is if it fits between the eyes of the gecko it is an ok size. I much prefer and my geckos have always seemed to have more enthusiastically approached eating roaches once they reach a size where they are able to take them. (They do not like pinhead roaches.)


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 3, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> At that age you could probably move up to mediums generally the rule is if it fits between the eyes of the gecko it is an ok size. I much prefer and my geckos have always seemed to have more enthusiastically approached eating roaches once they reach a size where they are able to take them. (They do not like pinhead roaches.)



Cheers! I bought a carton of smalls before I got him (didn't know how big he was/didn't know what he was eating already) and the guy at the herp shop recommended smalls. Will buy mediums and see how he goes with eating them!


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

When I first got mine I was surprised at how big an insect they can take! While I am in no way suggesting deviation from the 'fits between the eyes' rule, I wouldn't panic if they happen to get one that's a few mm too long.

In some people's pix of their geckos that they have on APS, you can see the some feeders that haven't been eaten yet, from which you can see what sizes are fed.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my Fella cracking one - Click Here


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha Brett, it took the little guy a while to notice the cricket was there 

Nice video and critter's mate, you are starting to make me want thickies! lol


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Good eg Smithers! Love to see a gecko eat 

I think bigger prey is easier for them to catch too, bigger target.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Haha Brett, it took the little guy a while to notice the cricket was there
> 
> Nice video and critter's mate, you are starting to make me want thickies! lol



He yeah not long before lifted his hide, still half asleep



killimike said:


> Good eg Smithers! Love to see a gecko eat
> 
> I think bigger prey is easier for them to catch too, bigger target.



Agreed less chance of sand on the gob also i recon.



killimike said:


> When I first got mine I was surprised at how big an insect they can take! While I am in no way suggesting deviation from the 'fits between the eyes' rule, I wouldn't panic if they happen to get one that's a few mm too long.
> 
> In some people's pix of their geckos that they have on APS, you can see the some feeders that haven't been eaten yet, from which you can see what sizes are fed.



And spy on husbandry when thinking of purchasing an animal


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Spy? Who me?  

But very true.


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Here's my Fella cracking one - Click Here



Heyy smithers can you make some more vids on all your geckos  ?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Was thinking the same just yesterday, We'll see


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 3, 2011)

good, im sure you have spare time on the weekend


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't say the fits between the eye rule is terribly suitable to levis seeing as adults in the wild are known to feed on other geckos up to half the size. But it is best to get some experience judging ok prey size before chucking in something that might be too big.


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Yeah I wouldn't say the fits between the eye rule is terribly suitable to levis seeing as adults in the wild are known to feed on other geckos up to half the size. But it is best to get some experience judging ok prey size before chucking in something that might be too big.



Very much agreed Stephen, it's a useful starting place for sure.

Other geckos will never be on the menu for my levis, but I am curious to experiment with pinkies.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Got a little video of Spoonch eating (and a little tail-wag in there too!):
Spoonch the Smooth Knob-Tailed Gecko (Nephrurus Levis Levis) - YouTube


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Might not be very exciting for others, but for me this was truly amazing. Last night I put some crickets in Spoonch's home for his feed & realised he wasn't coming out to play. I lift his house to find this:






My little man is shedding for the first time since I've had him (will be a month tomorrow)! Is there anything I can do for him, or just let it happen? The only help I've read I can do is spray him with a little bit of water, which I did last night.

EDIT: Also how long does it usually take for them to finish shedding?


----------

